# How was everybody's weekend??



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Monday to everyone! Hope you all had a good weekend. We spent Saturday in Concord, NC hanging with some friends at the pool. Yesterday we scoped the best location for our coop and measured it off (YAY! hopefully will start building soon!) I talked Hubby into moving it out of the woods and onto the side yard where nothing grows anyway.(woo hoo!!!) Then went back to school shopping. I got all of Katie's school supplies plus her first day outfit. Whew glad that is done. (I dread it all year) Today I am going to surprise her and take her to get her ears pierced and have a Katie and Mommy lunch out. Gotta get moving and do some laundry before we leave Y'all have a great day!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It was all good until the 60 mph winds came through.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

8, after only five hours of sleep last night and knew that a nap may be calling me but after reading your non stop weekend, it's going to happen sooner. I spent most of my weekend indoors in the cool doing inside stuff. I've got a wigged out shoulder so I work until it screams at me, take a muscle relaxer and then just veg while it works it's magic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> It was all good until the 60 mph winds came through.


I hope you didn't suffer the damage I saw some areas got.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

well, date night Friday evening. saturday...worked on integrating a couple pullets into my flock...unsuccessfully. did some tilling. watered sweet potatoes. helped my father get his new coop laid out, built, and anchored legs into ground (still have to finish inside of coop, paint, build run and attached wire). sunday...church. started re-doing bath tub in spare bathroom. killed a chicken (long story). chilled out and prepped for the week.

all together, a good productive weekend. trying to put a lot of projects to bed before hunting season gets here.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I hope you didn't suffer the damage I saw some areas got.


Not too bad here.Blew down a bunch of corn and tomato plants and the trees i planted in the chicken run.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

NM glad you didn't have too bad damage, Robin, sorry about the shoulder, I know when my back acts up it helps to alternate ice and heat about every 20-30 min. Hope it gets better soon! As for my weekend being crazy busy, It works that way a lot. lol. I have fibromyalgia, and I have to do everything when I have the energy cause I can't count on having it later.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ahh, FMS. I was diagnosed about the same time they gave a name to the syndrome. Strangest thing, they found I was D deficient and now I'm symptom free. I did read a study on D supplements. They saw some strange results, it improved things for some people but not others. What was strange is that it was geographical as in countries. They saw improvement in some countries but not others.

I get the getting things done when the energy exists. Hopefully, the shoulder will be injected this week so I can quit the Robaxin. I can't drive or use power tools or climb the ladder when I have to take it. Add in my sleep issues and I spend way too much time not having enough energy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm, I hate when huge storms roll in. There is so little I can do for the birds during those unexpected times. All I can do is hope they all found shelter in time. 

The loss of the plantings is depressing. I hate having done all that work, get them to where they are so close to producing just to lose them like that.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

sorry to hear that NM. I lost all my corn to wind this year and most of my squash, zucchini, potatoes and peppers to excessive rain... I literally didn't water once until late june


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Weekend was good. But today when I was working outside my son threw a rock up in the air and it came back down on his head.






but he's a big boy and got over it fast lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Laughing here even though it's not really funny but that's such a typical boy thing. And it's going to be a typical boy thing when he does something almost identical some time in the near future. 

Might as well wrap him in cotton now before he gets the chance to implement his next boy idea. 

My hubs was one of three boys. After listening to the three of them talk about the stuff they got in to it amazes me that they all made it in to adulthood.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol. The Rock was pretty big so it scared the crap out of me. So we took him to the urgent care to get him cleaned up and make sure he was ok. Like any momma I worry. Here's the pic of the rock...excuse my legs in the pic lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not just big, but plenty of sharp edges. 

My daughter's school called me once, told me she was hurt. Evidently they were playing some sort of ball game at recess, she and a little boy went after the ball at the same time. He was lower than her when they bent over, when he stood up he caught her in the chin. Yep, she needed stitches. 

Do you ever watch the shows on TV that show the insane ideas boys come up with? I see that and wonder why the male of the species isn't endangered.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh my gosh! Chickenmommy! He is very fortunate that he wasn't hurt worse! Head wounds bleed so much anyway, I would have freaked out! Glad he is ok!!!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank u 8hensalaying. His new fascination is spiders so he thinks he needs to go around touching all the spiders he sees even though momma tells him not to. Then he gets anxiety later on when he's not in the heat of the moment of touching them and goes " mommy what if I touched a poisonous one? What if it bit me? How do I know if it was a bad spider or not?" You think it would be as simple as don't touch any spiders and you will be fine lol. robin I think I will use your idea and just wrap him in cotton now lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh man, my skin is crawling thinking about him touching them. Spiders are one of those things that I just can not abide although I will leave them be as long as they stay outside and are not in my way.

Do you think there's a spider identification book out there? Since he's fascinated by them at the moment, he could teach himself a lot about which ones are which.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

He asked for a pet tarantula......ummm never EVER gonna happen lol. I have thought about showing him pictures of the bad ones but then two things come to mind....if he's outside and a spider is in him will his anxiety convince him that it was a poisonous spider and then he will obsess over the spider bite? Because he does that sort of thing. And second will he purposely try to find the bad ones that I tell him not to touch because he loves to rebel and do the exact opposite of what I tell him. Part of the oppositional defiant disorder he has. Or maybe I'm just over thinking everything lol . Thank god only two more weeks of summer vacation left then 1st grade


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Please don't say that now that he's gotten the idea of a Tarantula as a pet he's not going to let go of the idea. Poor you. How do you come up with a good argument that it's not going to happen even if it's not poisonous?

Of course that's more than likely what he would do, test it the ultimate level. It makes me think that as he grows and keeps that don't tell me I can't attitude he's liable to go far. 

I sort of kind of remember my own daughter doing some of those same things. The obsession on some things. It's been a lot of years and she seemed to grow out of it in short order. At least before I pulled all of my hair out at least.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Ow, that was a pretty big rock and also a painful lesson in gravity. Glad he's going to be ok though!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

tis' merely a flesh wound! he'll live to fight another day. plus, you know he'll show it off to chicks one day...along with his spider whispering gift


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lmao spider whispering gift


----------

